
Show HN: Record your screen, share and instantly know when people watch - michaelrlitt
https://viewedit.com/
======
evo_9
From their terms:

"you retain all of your ownership rights in your content however you hereby
grant Vidyard and its affiliates a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-
free, non-exclusive, sublicensable, license to use, reproduce, perform,
distribute, and display such content. Furthermore, you grant Vidyard, its
affiliates, and sublicensees the right to use your name and/or user name in
connection with the content."

~~~
will_hughes
It sounds like a typical case of contract-lawyer boilerplate stuffing where
nobody in charge read it or cared enough to change it.

Similar to what Facebook, Twitter, etc have done in the past.

Still, they need to fix that if their business model really isn't to resell
your screen-shared content.

------
stevelow
Hi, I'm Steve, one of the developers on the ViewedIt team. If you have any
questions about ViewedIt, we're listening and are happy to answer them.
ViewedIt recordings are powered by the chrome screen recording apis -
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tabCapture](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tabCapture)
for browser tab recording, getUserMedia for screen & webcam, and the
MediaRecorder api to record the streams.

~~~
shapov
As a person receiving the screen recording, do I have the option to opt-out,
and not report my viewing metrics back to the creator?

~~~
SamBam
+1. Similarly, as a creator do I have the option of opting out all my viewers
of metrics, so that the issue never even comes up for them?

If I'm creating a video, I don't want the people I'm sending it to to feel
like I'm getting marketing data from them (assuming I'm not).

~~~
shapov
Yep, I was thinking that it will make the viewers feel like someone is
standing over the shoulder watching.

------
tyleo
A tip for Windows users who would like something like this for other
applications: If you are on Windows 10 you can press Windows+G to open the
game-bar in any application. It supports capturing video content.

Edit: This does not bring up a prompt to send the video.

------
scrabble
Other than the Chrome icon on the "Get It" button, there's no real indication
on the page that this is a Chrome only extension.

I like the design though. Looks pretty slick.

What's the target use case?

~~~
devongall
One of the makers here, good question. We think there's a number of use cases
- customer support (screen cap what they're doing wrong) and sales
(personalized sales pitch) being the most obvious for the time being.

Also, good point on the Chrome Extension messaging, will fix.

~~~
arve0
Could teaching be a market?

~~~
devongall
For sure. I think there's a great opportunity for teaching/training/product
walk-throughs.

We have a couple customers using the full-fledged Vidyard platform for running
training courses, excited to see how this screen recording tech gets adopted
by them!

------
japhyr
This sounds nice:

    
    
        Is ViewedIt really free?
    
        Yes! We believe in the power of video creation and storytelling and want to give it to everyone.
    

But how will you support the project as it grows?

~~~
devongall
The product is built by Vidyard, so we make money on the enterprise platform.
The use of ViewedIt will always be free. I talked about this a little more
here: [https://medium.com/@devongall/https-medium-com-devongall-
the...](https://medium.com/@devongall/https-medium-com-devongall-the-future-
of-communication-588495c960ec)

------
pawanpe
Nice tool, thank you! An extension to post on Youtube directly will be great!

~~~
michaelrlitt
Thx for the feedback - consider it on the roadmap!

------
miko_t
This is great! Now I won't have to write paragraphs explaining design
decisions to my clients.

That single click to gmail is bae.

------
rayalez
Looks great!

\- Can I download the video?

\- Can I automatically share it on youtube?

\- Some basic editing functionality would be awesome.

~~~
dccollie
Those are features that we may offer at some point.

ViewedIt runs on Vidyard's platform which supports all those features for
paying accounts.

------
rjv
Looks very promising! Are there limitations on the length of recordings?

~~~
devongall
Yes, length is limited to 1 hour unfortunately. Hoping to extend this in the
future, but right now for performance reasons we restrict it a bit.

------
aesthetics1
Where are the videos stored? What does a user need to view a video?

~~~
devongall
Videos are stored in S3, and then syndicated to our CDNs around the world. The
player is HTML5, with a flash fallback, so users shouldn't need anything
special to watch.

------
derjur
As a sysadmin/IT person, this looks pretty helpful in making user training
pretty easy.

The user tracking would help with ensuring that our userbase actually watched
our policy videos too. Love it.

------
fishfilet
Will there be a way to list existing recordings & delete them ?

~~~
devongall
One day soon we hope to add a library - this is where you'd find features like
this!

------
eight_ender
I was a beta tester for this and it's pretty great for sharing screen caps of
UX issues in our software and showing off new features in Github pull
requests.

------
userbinator
I thought the name was ViewEdit, as for me that seems to be the more likely
parse of a product name (verb verb vs. past-verb noun.) Intentional pun?

------
artur_makly
nice work. it solves our sales outreach hacks

~~~
devongall
Cool! We're working on some other sales productivity tools alongside this -
would love to hear what you guys have been doing. I'm devon [at] vidyard [dot]
com.

------
dandare
hi, this may be exactly what I am looking for if ... I don't want to send the
video via email, I want to save it in one of the usual formats to my disc, is
this supported? Right now your extension returns "Error 503 Connection timed
out", I am sure it will be fine shortly, I just wanted to ask.

~~~
devongall
Hi - sorry to hear you've hit some difficulties! support[at]viewedit[dot]com
should definitely be able to help!

At this point, download isn't supported. It's something we may do in the
future, but for now the hope is that the built in sharing makes download
obsolete. Would love to hear areas where DL is important -
feedback[at]viewedit[dot]com

Thanks!

~~~
khedoros1
> but for now the hope is that the built in sharing makes download obsolete.
> Would love to hear areas where DL is important

Just in general: Murphy's law. At the worst possible time, the ISP will be
down, the wifi adapter will drop its connection, you'll exceed your data plan,
or you'll be at the customer's place who's weird about outside machines on
their network.

"Stuff happens". More options are always better, even if you hope you never
have to use them.

------
tapmap
All I am getting is a "waiting" page.

------
DenisM
No mention of supported platforms?

